

Ask HN: Which do you read on HN first (article or comments)? - evanjacobs

Depending on the title of an article, I can sometimes guess the opinion of the author and so I'm more interested in the HN commentary. If the article is something I know very little about, I will read that first.
======
ColinWright
You may be interested in some previous submissions of this question and the
evolution of the replies over time:

1533 days ago : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=145261> : 5 comments

1240 days ago : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=429802> : _Many_ comments

974 days ago : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=861970> : A poll with 17
votes

8 days ago : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4031889> : 5 comments

I'm sure there are more, my search used specific terms to reduce the number of
items returned.

~~~
thebdmethod
thanks for the helpful round-up.

------
tokenadult
It varies depending on whether or not I know the source (Hacker News displays
the domain from which the link comes) and the subject of the article.
Sometimes I read the article first, if I know the source is reliable or if I
know I am interested in the subject, and sometimes I read the comments first
to figure out if other HN participants, more knowledgeable than I am about the
subject, think the article's treatment of the subject is worthwhile or not.

------
jamesbritt
Comments, to see if the article is worth reading.

It's not uncommon to find an article that is little more than some glib
anecdotal observation and all the interesting content is in the comments.

------
kinleyd
Article, to see what it's about, before getting into the debate/discussion.

